# Please Help! Need a fashion clue, what to wear to CCA?



## glddog04 (Sep 19, 2009)

When I went to a CCA in Ga, I saw people wearing pretty casual stuff. Nobody was wearing what you would wear in the breed ring. I wore slacks and a decent but t-shirt type top. Do wear comfortable shoes. Not only do you stand around alot but if its outside you might have to move you dog over uneven ground. It was a lot of fun ! Saw some nice dogs met some great people . It ws neat 'cause alot were not from our area!
Good luck!
glddog04


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the input, glddog. Maybe I'll just wear the shorts & tshirt. (just kidding). But that helped.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, I love this post! I have gone through my fashion disasters- like Rally O in flipflops (Tally came front, put his paw on the tiptop of the flipflop, and when we went to do 1-2-3 steps backwards- I lost the shoe! It was beyond embarrassing).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I will be wearing black jeans with a blouse. *When* our dogs pass, pictures are taken for publication -- I think dressing like you would for the obedience ring shows more pride in our dogs than more casual wear JMO


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Any attire it is acceptable. There are some clubs that run their CCA in conjunction with a WC/WCX and most times that attire is not what you will normally see in the conformation ring. As mentioned when you pass you and your dog take part in a group photo with the others who pass. You will also need to stack your dog (normally requires kneeling down or bare minimum bending over) move your dog to show the gait so you will need comfortable in and can do a slow jog in.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

why did I fully expect Hank to say you will need to kneel down or bend over so be sure to wear something short and/or low cut ???



AmbikaGR said:


> Any attire it is acceptable. There are some clubs that run their CCA in conjunction with a WC/WCX and most times that attire is not what you will normally see in the conformation ring. As mentioned when you pass you and your dog take part in a group photo with the others who pass. You will also need to stack your dog (normally requires kneeling down or bare minimum bending over) move your dog to show the gait so you will need comfortable in and can do a slow jog in.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> why did I fully expect Hank to say you will need to kneel down or bend over so be sure to wear something short and/or low cut ???


 
Did you forget my daughter is on this forum??? 
A suggestion like that would get me in deep do do at home. Besides the OP is not showing at my club's CCA so what good would it do me?  :curtain:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah Hank, you've been married long enough that I suspect your wife would feel the same way I feel about my husband....look all you want. Enjoy looking, it keeps you young.
:curtain:

Just remember, by definition "looking" is done with only the eyes!:



AmbikaGR said:


> Did you forget my daughter is on this forum???
> A suggestion like that would get me in deep do do at home. Besides the OP is not showing at my club's CCA so what good would it do me?  :curtain:


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> (Tally came front, put his paw on the tiptop of the flipflop, and when we went to do 1-2-3 steps backwards- I lost the shoe! It was beyond embarrassing).


LOL. Did you get dinged 10 points for handler error? :lol:

Thanks for the input everyone. This post was fun as well as educational.

So .. no flip flops. Stuff you can bend over in.... no plumber butt pants.... no miniskirt.... no top your chest falls out of. Did I forget anything?

I don't think I have any black pants but I agree a golden would look good against black pants. I should start looking now so I can find something to wear by Sunday.

If anyone wants to see something really funny, type "what not to wear to a dog show" into Google and look at the Dog Show Newbie blog, photo with the caption "Junior Handlers Avert Your Eyes Now". It is HILARIOUS.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> So .. no flip flops. Stuff you can bend over in.... no plumber butt pants.... no miniskirt.... no top your chest falls out of. Did I forget anything?


Okay, I just have to share .. I was at a trial this past weekend with Faelan and yup, one of the stewards had plumber butt pants - with thong panties - less than attractive I've got to say so I agree, no plumber-butt pants :no:


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I know a lot about fashion, and less about the dog world, but I'm trying to learn. In instances like this I'd wear comfortable shoes, khakis, black pants, or possibly dressy dark jeans with a belt, and a collared shirt or polo shirt. If you wanted to jazz it up there are plenty of dressy cotton tops at Target and Gap right now that are t-shirt material, but more tailored with little buttons or ruffles to dress it up. 

This is my go to outfit whether I'm at the barn teaching riding, volunteering, or pretty much anything. If I needed to be in a photo I would not feel uncomfortable, but I also wouldn't be over dressed for anything. 

I tend to get dirty very easily, and I like that hair does not show up as much on khakis as it would the dark jeans or black pants, and I love that all I have to do is throw it all in the wash with some detergent and a scoop of oxi clean and the stains come out. Just like a beige car, dirt also is less noticeable on khakis (especially the darker shades of khaki).


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a fun web page.

http://www.rainbowshowdogs.com/whatnottowear.html


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have no tips, but just wanted to say good luck at the CCA!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

You guys are fun. Thanks for the additional feedback and wellwishes. Now that I saw mylissyk's website I'll remember to take out all my piercings that day too. LOL


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks again for all the great fashion advice and laughs. I stayed up till 11:30 the night before the CCA pulling out choices what to wear. What I forgot to consider was if using treats NEED POCKETS. And ... if work clothes, do I want to stick treats in pockets? I ended up wearing the one thing I picked out that had pockets. It was awesome and comfortable. Many people wore jeans but I was glad I didn't. 

Per Sunrise's advice, I left my thong at home :lol:

The CCA was awesome, we had a great day, Boomer enjoyed it and was very obedient too. 

Since she said I should brag I'll say we got our CCA, one of our scores was a 90 and I heard no one ever gets a 90 ... but .... Boomer did.

I thought he didn't conform to the breed standard much at all but learned the many ways he actually does. Fun, educational, great memorable day spent with Boomer I'll never forget.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoooo!  You looked very nice  And so did Boomer.

Of course Boomer passed - he is a well-built and beautiful dog. I think one of the great things I learned at the CCA is how the origins of our goldens and their ability to hunt and work are still considered paramount over the pretties; this was big to me 

And see - the judges agreed that Boomer most certainly meets the breed standard. Congratulations!!


----------

